# Swollen Mammary Glands



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

My girl is 25 months old, coming out of her first heat.

Last night I noticed her mammary glands are swollen and after a few days of no discharge at all, she has a white-ish discharge.

Normal or not?


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

False pregnancy? Mine did this about 2 months after a cycle. She acted weird and was lactating .

People here on this board diagnosed it for me and they were right


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

No - it's too close to her heat cycle for that.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I would say False Pregnancy as well, I have a Bitch do the same you described just comming out of heat.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I would say False Pregnancy as well, I have a Bitch do the same you described just comming out of heat.


The AB bitch that I used to have has done this after her heat cycles many times.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I had my pit mix, Candy, do the whole false pregnancy deal when I got Cyko. Having the puppy around seemed to trigger it for her, and I think I remember it being fairly close to her heat, certainly not 2 months apart. She had milk and everything...


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

OK. So you guys are right:



> After the mating and the discharge is over, the period of diestrus begins. *The female is hormonally pregnant regardless of whether or not she is actually pregnant.* During this time progesterone is produced by a structure in the ovary called a corpus luteum.


I guess my girl is a bit more hormonal that most. :twisted:


----------

